# HELP!! Stuck on one room and just need an idea



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

4 rooms and a hallway

1st room
Front desk, talking skelly tells the rules while a quick rule lineup on the wall. Speaking of which, does anyone have the ability to take an audio clip and make it a vocal only?

2nd room
This is where I am really stuck. Should I show a murder scene? I am not really into gore. I thought about a parlor with someone (fake or real depending on volunteers) reading a book in the corner, and then something from above (in the room, not over people) comes lurking out, but I don't have the tools to make that happen even though I really like the whole 360 degree scare. So I need an idea in this room to figure out how to make it to the next room of the remodel or scene clean up kind of following a hotel theme or story. I also thought about a mini maze, however, not sure that would fit in and people would feel like, what the heck was that room about and why did they do it? Mini maze could be wood pillars, painted in flourescent paints and some areas you can go through or not where there is only one way through. But would that only cause people to stay longer inside that room.

Hallway 
Dark hallway, Scrim box, need I say more?

3rd room
Room being remodeled after a murder perhaps.
Room front is 2-3 layers of clear plastic sheeting. 
Caution tape over doorway with swinging light that highlights a shadow lurking by the door, anticipating someone reaching or grabbing through the caution tape.

4th room
Blacklights and ghosts, possibly something that says is this a dream or is it the end? Possibly someone in black to scare folks on their way out. Have an air horn for when voice goes out, LOL.

Can someone find an idea for Room 2 that will easily fit in with what else is going on?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Game parol/bar maybe


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

great idea about the hotel bar!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

We used to make a swamp/cemetary in the room leading into the entrance hall. Dead tree limbs and a little concrete in a 3 gallon plant pot, spider web and black lights, fog machine and some swamp sound tracks http://johnnyspage.com/sound.htm, and instant spooky room. If you want, drap some rags and moss on someone and have them stand still in the corner, then come to life at the appropriate time.


----------



## fg4432 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hotel Bar sounds good. I think I could make that up pretty well with flourescent liquids but if the bartender were a non-moving skelly, it might be boring. I could also place a drink list on the wall.

I had another idea after writing this original request but...

I would think a mini-maze would make it more fun than spooky. Maybe not depending on how it is lit up and/or noises.

See picture for a quick draw of what I was thinking. Having a slip through in a really dark area rather than just a one way path. Placing a strobe light and a shorter wall to move people down the dead end path rather than the way out. But if I let in groups of 8 at a time, would that slow the whole process down too much where I am guiding people through?

See link
http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=1487725450&size=o

I could always change the order of the rooms for the correct flow.

On a side note, in the cemetery, I am still thinking about digging a hole big enough for a person to jump out of the fog at people standing in line. Wife thinks I am crazy but I have access to a tractor that will dig it in about 45 minutes... LOL


----------



## jackg (Aug 18, 2012)

Maybe a Evil candy "store" theme... with jars of candy and bloody walls?


----------



## Sideshow.Zombeau (May 4, 2013)

I reference to your link of room design.
I would be careful of purposefully designing dead ends in a haunt. I love the idea of splitting the groups up but if the choose the wrong path they may have to crawl or duck through instead of walking through. Plus you end up using your guests as a scare tactic too. Also put something else in the halls. Even if it is just hanging fishing line or black string to tickle the guest's faces as they pass. It would also be a good idea to change the texture on the walls. The could use colored gel (red and or blue) on the strobe and hang or secure any remaining caution tape along that path. 

As far as the murder sequence with limited gore.
Being scared to death is a viable and cheap option, which could plague the guest with dread while continuing on.

But if I am reading the post time stamp correctly this haunt was done 6 years ago. I would be interested how it turned out.


----------



## GCWyatt (Aug 30, 2012)

If you want to send me your file I *might* be able to scrub the audio for you. PM me the details.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

I like the bar in room 2. If you have an actor (bartender) you could have them add to the murder story line bye explaining to guests some of the back story. If no actor. Use a talking skelly as the tender.


----------

